# Форум для размышляющих > Творчество >  Песни о суициде

## Mopey

Посоветуйте песни о суициде, вот что я нашла:

Патология - Я псих
Evil not alone - кто убил лору палмер?
Олеся - прыгай вниз
Наутилус Помпилиус - Я хочу быть с тобой 
Стигмата - Стеклянная любовь
Крематорий - Маленькая девочка
Отто Дикс - Любимый немец
Атакама - Самоубийца
Атакама - дождь
Земфира - Суицид

----------


## Лазарус

> Весь жанр depressive black metal/depressive rock о суициде. В том числе и наши группы.


 +1 за DSBM

----------


## Mopey

> +1 за DSBM


 А можно конкретнее названия групп? Желательно русские :Embarrassment:

----------


## Troumn

> А можно конкретнее названия групп? Желательно русские


 Epitimia, Melankoli, All The Cold, Wintercult, Alienation Cold, Hateful Tomorrow, In Death I Trust, Side Of Despondency

----------


## Mopey

> Epitimia, Melankoli, All The Cold, Wintercult, Alienation Cold, Hateful Tomorrow, In Death I Trust, Side Of Despondency


 Спасибо :Smile: )))

----------


## Mopey

> Женщинам: Как избавиться от целлюлита с помощью спортзала
> Помогут ли упражнения на ягодицы избавиться от целлюлита
> Хочу избавиться от целлюлита
> Через сколько исщезает целлюлит если заниматься фитнесом
> Против целлюлита


 У мя нет целлюлита :Smile:

----------


## bogdan

Jane air послушайте обязательно. Песни " париж" , "8:00", "72305я", "зимняя", "это любовь", "последний день Мэри Энн"

----------


## The loser

> "париж"


 Послушал, ничего суицидального не услышал) Хотя там одни визги, может чего не расслышал)

----------


## bogdan

Каждому свое, стиль - типичный emo-core, так что это не может быть не депрессивным. Послушай 8:00, жирная тема

----------


## Mopey

> Песни " париж" , "8:00", "72305я", "зимняя", "это любовь", "последний день Мэри Энн"


 Спасибо, послушаю обязательно)))

----------


## Melissa

Из наших Агата Кристи любит петь о смерти и депрессии. 
Запомнила слова из песни " и все закрутится и все завертится, сначала весело, потом повесишься " :Smile:

----------


## Nek

Оргазм Нострадамуса - Эта жалкая собачонка

----------


## mig

Anticlone - Агония




> Новое утро…
> Лучше бы умер во сне!
> Тускло и мутно…
> И рвется на части что-то во мне…
> 
> Новый день, такой как всегда
> Пробежит сквозь пальцы, словно вода
> Ты один из многих в этом мире теней,
> Не живешь, а ждешь, становясь, все слабей.
> ...


 Anticlone -  Белоснежка



> Твой первый сон за столько лет,
> Твой яркий мир и белый свет,
> Все хорошо, но только стон
> Внезапно разорвал твой сон.
> И снова серость стен вокруг,
> И снова смерть, порочный круг,
> Давленье стен и потолков
> Уходит вглубь твоих зрачков…
> 
> ...


 Anticlone - Дождь



> Дождливая ночь, но не спится опять,
> Усталость давит на грудь, но не хочется спать.
> Жестокая пытка – ночи без сна,
> В тот час, когда ты один - невыносима она!
> 
> Дождь убивает последние светлые мысли,
> На небесном лице слезы нависли.
> Сорвана крыша, ветер выбил окна,
> Я сижу под дождем и просто мокну.
> ...

----------


## Taking Life From Me

EVO - Не надо
EVO - Очнись! ты не одна

----------


## Yrok25

> Женщинам: Как избавиться от целлюлита с помощью спортзала
> Помогут ли упражнения на ягодицы избавиться от целлюлита
> Хочу избавиться от целлюлита
> Через сколько исщезает целлюлит если заниматься фитнесом
> Против целлюлита


 




> У мя нет целлюлита


 
ахахахахахахахаха хах )))))))

----------


## Rum

Гражданская Оборона – Непрерывный Суицид 
 Rajah – Самоубийца 
 Гетсби – Я самоубийца 
 Климбатика – Путь самоубийцы

----------


## microbe

7sp - самоубийство, хотя это скорее для пацанчиков.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Давай,  давай, давай, давай, уйдём, уйдём, уйдём..  Уйдём  и  уходя  мы  это  небо  проклянём.

----------


## SagePtr

КиШ - Прыгну со скалы

----------


## Кирилллл

Люмен Синяя Птица, ну как писали Агата Кристи а конкретно Я буду там, не совсем о суициде, но наверное тоже понравится психея спасусь таблетками. ну и всем известная тут Олеся - Прыгай вниз.

----------


## Sapradio

Natry-Тонем
Natry-Умирать Это Просто
Fleur-Голос

----------


## sinner

Machine Head - The Burning Red

----------


## DollUnnamed

Психея-миф о розовых деликатесах
Оригами-без лишних слов

----------


## deadraky

Оргазм не наступил – Смерть всё ближе 
Радикальный Метод – Тихий суицид
Радикальный Метод – Похоронный звон
П.А.Р.А.З.И.Т. – Прощай 
ANGIDRID – Суицид
Кошмар и Джейсон – Не избежать дороги в ад
Оргазм не наступил – Умри, любимая
Оргазм не наступил – Давай умрём - 1
Оргазм не наступил – Давай умрем 
Сибирский Мастурбатор – Я обыкновенный
Сибирский Мастурбатор – На мне тоже 
самоуничтож – ние

----------


## Диана Хоук

КУкла

----------


## Sebastian

Mylene Farmer - Jardin de Vienne (Венский сад), 
Mylene Farmer - Je t'aime melancolie (обожаю тебя, грусть), 
Mylene Farmer - Puisque... (Поскольку...)

----------


## ReXU_Panda

Странно что никто не упомянул творчество Романа Сидорова, а именно такие проекты как: Der Golem, косвенно Sedativ.
Конечно, это не совсем об суициде, но как сам автор говорил: "это суицидальный-дарк эмбиент-пост-панк".
Хоть и основная тема в первом проекте о другом, а во втором об насущном, музыка этих двух проектов вызывает незабываемые ощущения.
Впрочем, первый проект не всем придется по вкусу, а вот второй ещё может быть.
Ах да, чуть не забыл, ещё есть такой проект "Неботошнит" с песней "Отсюда..." - как нельзя кстати подходит под оные нужды.

Чисто случайно на ютабе наткнулся на клип группы "Третий Мир" 96-97-го года с песней "Суицид". Клип выкладывать не буду, ибо итак-итак можно найти в ВК и на ютабе.
Ещё я хотел найти очень старый клип одной группы, которую запамятовал, к сожалению. В любом случае, я не смог бы сюда это выложить, ибо, я думаю, меня забанят. Дело тут в самом клипе, поскольку в нём запечатлены кадры реальных самоубийств людей, которые добровольно на то согласились. (покрайней мере так было написано в описании под видео. Правда это или нет... не знаю. Впрочем, сцены выглядели дёшево, но натурально, т.е без спец.эффектов и прочего). Группа, кстати, наша, и тоже где-то конца 90-х, если не ошибаюсь.

----------


## Ecclesiastes

Существует замечательная группа «Восстановительная Сила», львиная доля творчества которой посвящена именно тематике самоубийства. Что характерно, в песнях самыми мрачными красками живописуются обстановка и жизненные устои нынешнего постсоветского пространства, которые словно подталкивают личность к фатальному шагу. И человек, подобно маленькому ялику не способен сопротивляться, когда его тащит на буксире стопушечный галеон. Из знаковых композиций – «В клубе 27», «Я ушёл навсегда», «Веселая петелька», «Шнурок».

Практически те же угрюмы лейтмотивы полнейшей безнадеги, от которой можно избавиться лишь одним-единственным способом, присутствуют в творческом наследии группы «Ненависть», к примеру, можно вспомнить – «Депрессия», «Я умру сегодня», «Жизнь дерьмо», «Прощай жестокий мир», «Одиночество», «Ему просто очень плохо».

----------


## eddie

Творчество Joy Division. депрессивная. Вокалист вообще культовая фигура. Сума сходил за-за депрессии. Повесился в 23 года. У группы всего 2 альбома и это две мрачные бомбы. Ну и еще первые альбомы группы the cure можно послушать...... ни ище их не такой уж и давний альбом Disentegration. Ну а если совсем все хочется по п*зде пустить, то альбом Pink Floyd -the wall, это очень тяжелая артиллерия, перед прослушивание настоятельная просьба прочитать о чем альбом, а то не поймете.

----------


## Паганка

lvnce&.Otrix Kill myself

----------


## ЗаГоризонтом

Brennan Savage - Cold World

----------


## Sickness

Three Days Grace - Never Too Late
https://youtu.be/lL2ZwXj1tXM

----------


## Kritiyanor

I'm in the process of recording a song, and I've really been digging the fuzzy/dissonant vocals in teen suicide songs. Currently I am using a Samson Q1U and Garageband.

----------


## Burlesque



----------


## Dust

> Творчество Joy Division. депрессивная. Вокалист вообще культовая фигура. ...
> Ну и еще первые альбомы группы the cure можно послушать......


 Тоже собирался их упомянуть. И особенно вот эта песня передаёт состояние отчаяния. Но в то же время в ней 
 масса энергии, и если посмотреть на реакцию публики, то видно, что она помогает "выпустить пар".

----------


## Cattus

Хорошая песня...

----------


## Dust

_Убери моё лицо из зеркала,
Стряхни мои волосы в огонь,
Посмейся над моим поддельным страданием,
Оставь меня голым на ковре и моего пьяного тела игру.

Взгляни на меня, мои сломанные пальцы ищут твой рот
Ради бессмысленных слов, завлекающих меня обратно домой..._

----------


## Рин

Дубовый Гаайъ:
Я хочу умереть, Синяя Лирика 1, Суицидальное диско
The Matrix:
Жить всегда
Гражданская оборона:
Суицид

----------

